# your top picks for towing 2-horse trailers



## Speed Racer

When hauling, bigger is better. You CAN pull and stop with a half ton, but you have to know the size and weight of your trailer.

I have a half ton and it pulls my trailer just fine. It doesn't have a tack room, and it's an older 2-horse bumper pull, straight load Adams.

I wouldn't go any bigger than that unless I went to a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup.


----------



## Joe4d

F150 f 250, doesnt have anythign to do with power, it has to do with how much weight the bed of the truck can hold. My F150 has a bigger more powerful engine and a higher towing capacity than a gasoline powered F250. 
Lots of features on the truck effect the towing capacity.
search FORD Towing guide, for the year truck you are looking at.
You must know the engine, (you already said 4X4) and rear end. Usually a code on the door panel, also if the truck has the tow package installed. Basically a heavy duty radiator and probably an oil cooler. Pretty much all recent F 150's with the 5.4 engine has the added cooling capacity.
An F150 with a 5.4 engine and anythign but the 3.31 rear end would have no problem with a bumper pull or aluminum goosneck 2 horse trailer.
A simple steel bumper pull with a manger tack area will weigh about 2800 lbs at the most. Add 2 horses and some tack and you are still under 6000 lbs.
Not really a problem, however get a f150 with 3:31 highway gears and a 4.6 engine and it wont get out of its own way. BIgger liters on the engine and bigger numbers on the engine and bigger numbers on the rear end is always better. 
Go here, https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2006/2006_default.asp
punch in the year and scroll down to towing. It will give you the weight limit. Stay well below that limit and you will be fine. I imagine Chevy and dodge have something similar.

You want specific ? Ok look for a F150 or F250 with a 5.4 liter or larger engine and a 3.73 or 4.10 rearend made between 2004 and today. For a basic 2 horse bumper pull.


----------



## Darrin

Personally stay away from 1/2 tons when pulling livestock, they'll do it but not really built for it. A lot of people get away with using them but you don't want to be one of the ones that don't.

Get an F250 or F350, they are all over built stronger so they can safely haul heavy loads. For Chevy/Dodge that would be a 2500 and 3500.

Engine size, the saying is there's no replacement for displacement. Bigger the better when it comes to towing. Diesels are the kings of towing but stay away from Fords 6.0L diesel, it's been a problematic motor since the day it was introduced. The 5.4L engine is as small as I would go but personally would stay away from it too. Reason being it is more of a HP motor and lacking in torque, torque is what will yank you over the top of the hill towing a trailer. But then if you don't mind gearing down and going slow it will get the job done.

Gearing. The smaller you engine the higher you want your gearing number as a rule of thumb. That same said 5.4L you should be running 4.10 or 4.33 gearing. Snag a diesel and you could easily pull with 3.54 gears.

If you get a pickup with an automatic transmission then make sure it has a transmission cooler, this will keep you from cooking it. You wont have to worry about a cooler with manual transmissions. Manual transmission is my preference for several reasons but that makes me a rarity.

Don't pull from the bumper, it wont take it. You want a class III, class IV or class V hitch. Class III will work for smaller horse trailers, up to 6000 pounds. Class IV is for up to 12000 pounds, which will do for most trailers. Going Class V will pull anything you wish to drop behind a pickup. If you decide to go the goose neck route you'll most likely have to get a hitch installed when you buy the trailer unless you buy it from someone who already has a goose neck trailer.

You said a 4x4 pickup. I would stay away from lifted pickups all together but a mild 2" lift would still be OK.

Almost forgot tires! Look at the load range and weight rating of the tires. Since tires can easily be changed they aren't a deal breaker when buying a pickup. It becomes an issue before hooking up to a trailer. You need to ensure they can handle the weight and properly inflated first.


----------



## Joe4d

Darrin said:


> Personally stay away from 1/2 tons when pulling livestock, they'll do it but not really built for it. A lot of people get away with using them but you don't want to be one of the ones that don't.
> 
> Get an F250 or F350, they are all over built stronger so they can safely haul heavy loads. For Chevy/Dodge that would be a 2500 and 3500.
> 
> Engine size, the saying is there's no replacement for displacement. Bigger the better when it comes to towing. Diesels are the kings of towing but stay away from Fords 6.0L diesel, it's been a problematic motor since the day it was introduced. The 5.4L engine is as small as I would go but personally would stay away from it too. Reason being it is more of a HP motor and lacking in torque, torque is what will yank you over the top of the hill towing a trailer. But then if you don't mind gearing down and going slow it will get the job done.
> 
> Gearing. The smaller you engine the higher you want your gearing number as a rule of thumb. That same said 5.4L you should be running 4.10 or 4.33 gearing. Snag a diesel and you could easily pull with 3.54 gears.
> 
> If you get a pickup with an automatic transmission then make sure it has a transmission cooler, this will keep you from cooking it. You wont have to worry about a cooler with manual transmissions. Manual transmission is my preference for several reasons but that makes me a rarity.
> 
> Don't pull from the bumper, it wont take it. You want a class III, class IV or class V hitch. Class III will work for smaller horse trailers, up to 6000 pounds. Class IV is for up to 12000 pounds, which will do for most trailers. Going Class V will pull anything you wish to drop behind a pickup. If you decide to go the goose neck route you'll most likely have to get a hitch installed when you buy the trailer unless you buy it from someone who already has a goose neck trailer.
> 
> You said a 4x4 pickup. I would stay away from lifted pickups all together but a mild 2" lift would still be OK.
> 
> Almost forgot tires! Look at the load range and weight rating of the tires. Since tires can easily be changed they aren't a deal breaker when buying a pickup. It becomes an issue before hooking up to a trailer. You need to ensure they can handle the weight and properly inflated first.



My f150 has the heavy duty rear axel and more power than the non diesel F250's. GM products tend to be extremly cheap and lightly built so maybe you have to go to a 2500 class vehicle so cant speak for them, Dodges seem to be the gas power kings, but have a pretty dismal transmission record. I have no issues pulling a 3600 lb gooseneck with two horses, usually I only have one when I have alot of gear, my truck is rated at 9500 lbs, and I am only pulling about half that. Bigger is allways better but no reason you cant tow a basic bumper pull with a F150 5.4 or larger. I cant speak for GM, Mopar or Japaneses products. But all of them should have towing guides. I figure the engineers that publish these guides are pretty smart dudes and know way more than anybody you will find on a websight. Follow the manufacturers recommendations.


----------



## MySerenity

I'm doing fine with my 2005 F150 that has the 5.4L engine. I pull a 2 horse slant titan avalanche and my truck is humming right along even when fully loaded. I have to be careful on the open highway not to go too fast. lol. Up steep hills, no prob. 

Obviously, more power is generally better. I truck will last longer if you are not towing at it's maximum capacity all the time. 

Also, I was told the only real difference between an F150 and F250 if they have the same sized engine, is just the suspension. The F250s cost a bunch more so we opted against the upgrade. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Joe4d

MySerenity said:


> I'm doing fine with my 2005 F150 that has the 5.4L engine. I pull a 2 horse slant titan avalanche and my truck is humming right along even when fully loaded. I have to be careful on the open highway not to go too fast. lol. Up steep hills, no prob.
> 
> Obviously, more power is generally better. I truck will last longer if you are not towing at it's maximum capacity all the time.
> 
> Also, I was told the only real difference between an F150 and F250 if they have the same sized engine, is just the suspension. The F250s cost a bunch more so we opted against the upgrade.
> 
> Happy hunting!


and the taxes, In va we have yearly personal property taxes, there is a waiver for passenger cars, which f150's are, some 250 are considered trucks and dont qualify.
An f150 4X4 with the FX4 suspension and max tow kit is just as capable as the f250 other than the label on the side. Plus the 150 regular cab is a way better design than the 250's. You have plenty of storage behind the seats and more leg room ,instead of the seat right up against the back of the cab in the 250. Thats why I went 150. I deally Id like to have a big giant diesel but I just couldnt justify the added expense.


----------



## CecilliaB

I have a 2011 F150 V6 ecoboost with a 3.73 rear end. It gives me 9800 lbs of towing capacity which is plenty. I don't haul often so the fuel economy is fantastic when not hauling and when I towed my friends 3 horse with tack room + 2 horses without issue pulling or stopping. I am going to get a 2 horse trailer under 4000 lbs so I will be well within my capacity.


----------



## CecilliaB

I totally missed the price limit part of your post! I would go for an f150 or 250. I didn't like the inside of the GMC's at all when we were looking. My friend just got an 05 Ford 350 super charged diesel duely with 70k miles for $19000. She has 18000 lbs of towing capacity LOL. 

You should be able to find a deal!


----------



## Darrin

Yes and F150 will tow a horse trailer but that's not where the issue lies. 

-Stopping is just as important as go power, F150 will have smaller brakes then an F250/F350.


----------



## Darrin

Darn laptop posted before I wanted and now it's to late to edit. To finish what I was going to post:

Yes and F150 will tow a horse trailer but that's not where the issue lies. 

-Stopping is just as important as go power, F150 will have smaller brakes then an F250/F350.
-Tow packages on an F150 beef up the springs but you still have the same lighter frame as every other F150.
-Matter of fact the entire running gear set will be lighter then F250/F350, this starts showing itself later in the vehicles life then when still relatively new as wear and tear set in.
-Now my biggest problem with all 1/2 ton pickups and SUV's. They don't have a full floating rear axle. What that means is if your axle breaks it can pop out the side of your rear end. Not a fun situation while towing, even worse with livestock. HD F250 and up in class all have full floating axles, if they break you lose forward motion but your wheel doesn't take off on it's own adventures.

All in all a F150 will be cheaper to buy, cheaper to operate (generally), smoother ride and will get the job done towing most of the time. Now ask yourself is all those points more important then the safe towing of your horse? If you prefer to safely tow your horse, pony up for a heavier duty pickup. That's what they were built for in the first place.


----------



## catsandhorses

Darrin, I might have to take you shopping with me! just kidding

Thank you to everyone who responded. This information is truly invaluable.


Regards 4x4...do I NEED it or is 2WD sufficient?


----------



## Joe4d

Darrin said:


> Yes and F150 will tow a horse trailer but that's not where the issue lies.
> 
> -Stopping is just as important as go power, F150 will have smaller brakes then an F250/F350.



Thats false, F150's have different brakes for different models, some are the same or better than some F250 brakes. You cant make blanket statements of what a F150 or 250 can do or cant do, both come equiped differently.
Thats like saying a blue truck has better brakes than a red truck.
Besides horse trailers have brakes on the trailer axels, thats what stops your trailer, and it is vehicle weight that stops it as a backup. The weight difference between a properly equipped F150 and a base 250 is negligible.

There is alot of overlap in capabilities, My 2004 F150 had a light duty, 3:31 axel, smaller brakes, 16" wheels, and a dinky 4.6 engine that was only rated for about 3500 lbs if I remeber, with a small horse trailer it couldnt get out of it's own way. But it got 22mpg interstate,,,

My current truck is a 2007 F150 with a 5..4 High output, FX4, Max tow package,huge brakes, will run circles around the 250 gas trucks, heavy suspension, and rated at 9800lbs towing. will pull a 3600lb sundowner gooseneck with no issues, stops fine, plenty of weight.
But I get 18 highway empty and 14 towing. 

My point is I wouldnt listen to anyone that makes blanket statements about 150, 250 ,350, look at the manufacturers tow guide rating of the exact model and features of the specific trucks you are comparing.


----------



## blue eyed pony

You do need to consider braking with a towing vehicle! Good brakes and the vehicle itself being heavy enough.

We were towing one horse in a two-horse straight load, using a borrowed Toyota Landcruiser. Driving down the road at 80km/h (don't know what that converts to in miles) and almost hit an emu, had to brake HARD with horse on board! Float didn't even wobble, car was perfectly secure on the road and did not move an inch sideways. Had we had to do the same with a smaller vehicle (many many people local to me tow with sedans) we would have been in trouble. Float has brakes but not very good ones, so there is the chance we may have jack-knifed and had a very serious crash. The emu escaped sans a few tail feathers. We escaped unhurt, horse was absolutely fine, but more than a little shaken.

Could have been SO different.


----------



## caleybooth

I recently bought a 2011 GMC Sierra 1500 and it pulls my 2-horse trailer just fine. It has the towing package with the transmission cooler and the factory trailer brakes. BUT when we need to pull the stock trailer with a load of cattle or a load of 4-5 horses then we use our 2004 Chevy Duramax. That thing is a powerhouse. 

I'm a GM fan. The Ford diesels have terrible injector problems. I have three friends with Ford 6.0's and they've had nothing but problems. Dodge diesels are powerful and the engines are good, but it seems like the rest of the truck isn't built to hold up to the power of the engine. We've had several Dodges and in every single one we had to replace the front end and in two of them we had to replace the transmission and transfer case - twice. 

My brother-in-law has a 2007 GMC Duramax and loves it. However within your price range of 10-15K if you do decide to go diesel then you'll have to get one that is older with alot of miles. HOWEVER you can safely go high mileage and it not really be a problem. Whereas 150,000 miles would be really high mileage for a gas motor, that's really just when a diesel is getting good and broken in. Personally I would look for one that doesn't have a gooseneck ball or a fifth wheel hitch already installed. It might seem like a good idea and a plus for those things to already be installed, but it also shows that it has already been used for pulling. If you do have to get one with high mileage, look for one that is an everyday driver - not one that's been actually USED.


----------



## caleybooth

blue eyed pony said:


> *almost hit an emu*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry blue eyed pony, but this statement about made me spit my Cheerios on the computer screen. I love how you nonchalantly say "meh almost hit an emu". Here in Arkansas the only time we see emus is if one has escaped from somebody's farm - and that's not very often!


----------



## gunslinger

I know everyone tell you that you can pull with this rig or that rig, and really, you can. I've done it.

We pull a tag a long sundowner 2 horse that weighs 4000 lbs empty.

Last month, I bought my wife a 1999 F-350 crew cab dually auto with 4 wheel drive and 7.3 liter powerstroke diesel.

Let me tell you, this thing is a cowboy Cadillac. 

I'm really glad my wife pulled with a lesser truck, as she really appreciates how this truck handles with the trailer behind it.

No more white knuckles.

If you look around, you can get a pretty nice one for around $12,000 give or take a few thousand, depending.

If you're going to pull very much, I'd recommend getting as much truck as you can....a one ton has bigger everything, and that makes for a very comfortable and safer tow.


----------



## Darrin

catsandhorses said:


> Darrin, I might have to take you shopping with me! just kidding
> 
> Thank you to everyone who responded. This information is truly invaluable.
> 
> 
> Regards 4x4...do I NEED it or is 2WD sufficient?


4x4 is a bit more expensive then a two wheel drive to buy and operate if you are taking into account how much you have to spend. If you need one or not depends on your personal situation. Essentially, if you never leave pavement or gravel then you don't need it. If you regularly get into slick situations like pulling into a pasture during the winter, taking the horses to some really off of the beaten path trails, run into a lot of snow/ice, etc then a 4x4 still isn't needed but does make your life a whole lot easier. A good set of chains will often get you just as far in two wheel drive but nobody wants to have to put chains on.

As for towing, not a darn bit of difference between a two and four wheel drive.


----------



## Darrin

Joe4d said:


> Thats false, F150's have different brakes for different models, some are the same or better than some F250 brakes. You cant make blanket statements of what a F150 or 250 can do or cant do, both come equiped differently.
> Thats like saying a blue truck has better brakes than a red truck.
> Besides horse trailers have brakes on the trailer axels, thats what stops your trailer, and it is vehicle weight that stops it as a backup. The weight difference between a properly equipped F150 and a base 250 is negligible.
> 
> There is alot of overlap in capabilities, My 2004 F150 had a light duty, 3:31 axel, smaller brakes, 16" wheels, and a dinky 4.6 engine that was only rated for about 3500 lbs if I remeber, with a small horse trailer it couldnt get out of it's own way. But it got 22mpg interstate,,,
> 
> My current truck is a 2007 F150 with a 5..4 High output, FX4, Max tow package,huge brakes, will run circles around the 250 gas trucks, heavy suspension, and rated at 9800lbs towing. will pull a 3600lb sundowner gooseneck with no issues, stops fine, plenty of weight.
> But I get 18 highway empty and 14 towing.
> 
> My point is I wouldnt listen to anyone that makes blanket statements about 150, 250 ,350, look at the manufacturers tow guide rating of the exact model and features of the specific trucks you are comparing.


Yep, all things being equal between the two with same gearing, same engine, same year, etc your F150 will outrun that F250. It's simple physics, your F150 will weigh less then the F250 because the F250 will be built beefier all the way around. They are not the same rig with different badges and that's my point.


----------



## blue eyed pony

caleybooth said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry blue eyed pony, but this statement about made me spit my Cheerios on the computer screen. I love how you nonchalantly say "meh almost hit an emu". Here in Arkansas the only time we see emus is if one has escaped from somebody's farm - and that's not very often!



lol I live in Australia. They are REALLY common here, almost to the point of being a pest. Nearly hit a kangaroo on the same day too... yeah, we almost took out the Aussie coat of arms in one day. /fail


----------



## Joe4d

Actually my F150 got some kinda special edition high output engine with 30 more horse power than the 25base engine.

I actually found a place in a magazine that was making the perfect tow rigs, Taking a Ford 250 or 350, pulling out the problematic 6.0, and putting in the cummings from the Dodge. 
So you get the well built truck of the Ford with a decent tranny, with the power king, great gas mileage and durability of the Cummings Turbo Diesel,
Whats a shame is for along time, and maybe still, FOrd owned Cummings but an older contract with Dodge kept Ford from using them in their trucks, so they went with an International Harvester, and problems began. 
The 2006 model year 6.0 diesel would be the cream of the crop, the reliability rating was higher than the 7.3, and it was before the emissions standards changed in 07 and gas mileage dropped way off.
I wouldnt buy a 6.0 without a real good warranty.
The main point is just about any 250/350 truck you find will do what you want. 150 classes need to be checked to make sure they are set up properly as you will find ones that can and ones that cant.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MySerenity said:


> I'm doing fine with my 2005 F150 that has the 5.4L engine. I pull a 2 horse slant titan avalanche and my truck is humming right along even when fully loaded. I have to be careful on the open highway not to go too fast. lol. Up steep hills, no prob.
> 
> Obviously, more power is generally better. I truck will last longer if you are not towing at it's maximum capacity all the time.
> 
> Also, I was told the only real difference between an F150 and F250 if they have the same sized engine, is just the suspension. The F250s cost a bunch more so we opted against the upgrade.
> 
> Happy hunting!


I also tow my 2-horse with my 2005 F150 with the V8 5.4L engine (and it's 4 x 4 as well!)  Hauls like a dream! The trailer is a 2011 Eclipse all aluminum but it also has a tack room and it weighs about 3,100 lbs. The towing capacity for my F150 is nowhere near that, even with 2 horses in it bringing the weight up over the 5k mark I don't get near the towing capacity which is good (they say not to tow at more than 80% capacity to be safe). 

Definitely be mindful of the engine size! You certainly want a V8 and look for the 5.0L or higher just generally speaking.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I live in CT which is a little hilly, but nothing extreme. Most of our rides involve highways and windy roads. I tow with a 3/4 ton Chevy Silverado 4x4, the 6 liter engine with 3.73 gear ratio. I have used the 4wd several times just to get the trailer out of it's space when the grass is wet with dew and a few times leaving shows when it's been raining all day. I have also been very grateful to have gone with the 3/4 ton over the 1/2 ton when some idiot pulls onto the highway in front of me and suddenly slows down. (thought the on ramp was for acceleration...guess not) I tow only my horse in a 2500lb Featherlite 2 horse with dressing room. I can barely feel it back there and really do appreciate the extra stopping power considering how much I love my cargo. I have no idea what kind of mileage I get. At $4 a gallon, it's all too darn expensive anyway. Why torture myself with the actual numbers? By the way, in my area, almost everybody tows with 3/4 Chevy's. There's a few Dodge's mixed in. I almost never see a Ford. I've heard there's something bad about the Ford tranmissions. I'm not sure how much truth there is to that, but if all I see are Chevy's, that tells me something. 

There's a very good site for towing info called Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.. Lots of knowledgeable people there.


----------



## midnighthighway

Ive got a dodge 2500 that pulls just fine for my two horse nothin' fancy trailer. and its gotta be a good 10 years old or so and its got a cummins engine but I dont know a whole lot about trucks so i cant really offer much for help with your choosing.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Puck all I see around my area are Fords lol well and Dodges...rarely a Chevy!  interesting how different types of vehicles tend to congregate in different areas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Puck all I see around my area are Fords lol well and Dodges...rarely a Chevy!  interesting how different types of vehicles tend to congregate in different areas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's the same here but goes by vehicle type and age:

Diesel's it is Ford, Dodge then Chevy.
Newer gas 3/4 and 1 ton Ford, Chevy then Dodge.
Older gas 3/4 and 1 ton is a tossup between Ford(slight lead) and Chevy with Dodge almost not on the map.
1/2 ton would be a toss up between Chevy(slight lead) and Ford with some Dodges running around.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I wonder if the different preferance of brands in parts of the country have any correlation to how they perform in specific climates/terrains?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hmmm interesting theory puck, I don't know! My area is northeast ohio and there are mostly Fords, Dodges, and some GMCs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

I have Chevy Silverado. So far so good (I have 2H BP trailer). My big recommendation would be to go with 4WD though. I got stuck couple times really good and switching from 2 to 4 made a trick to get me out of the mud.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

kitten_Val said:


> I have Chevy Silverado. So far so good (I have 2H BP trailer). My big recommendation would be to go with 4WD though. I got stuck couple times really good and switching from 2 to 4 made a trick to get me out of the mud.


Agreed on the 4 x 4 recommendation! I was at a hunter pace this year after it had been raining a lot and the ground was a bit soggy and I think I was the only one who didn't need to get pulled out with a tractor!


----------



## franknbeans

Not a gearhead (altho my family is...) I just know I have an older heavy steel trailer with a tack area (not really a room). One of my horses is a draft cross, and when he moves in the trailer I would prefer to stay in my lane. My last 3 vehicles have been Ford Expeditions with the towing package that Ford offers, wired to add electronic brakes. I also have sway bars on the trailer. This combination is wonderful. Easy to tow for sure. Very stable and feels secure. I do not, however, ever take 2 horses-just one HUGE one, and my "portable tack store"......lol. AND I get about 17 mpg when pulling. LOVE it!

My best friend has an Aspen ((Chrysler, I think)-totally SUCKS to drive a trailer with. The vehicle is enough lighter that you feel like the horse is driving. Not a good feeling. She gets about 10 mpg.

I have 4WD because I need and like it for other reasons. Not necessary to pull with, depending upon terrain. I do use it from time to time returning my trailer to its parking spot up a grassy incline when it is wet.


----------



## catsandhorses

Hmm....this raises an interesting idea. I wonder if an SUV would be worth considering. Any opinions to share?


----------



## franknbeans

Gooseneck IS much easier to handle, so they say...but I use my vehicle for more than just towing, which is why I have an SUV. Would probably have one anyway.


----------



## KJnSaz always and forever

We pull our 1965 sundowner with an f150. It is a little heavy for it but it works and it tows 2 horses plus tack i think you should be fine with a 150 unless it is a gn


----------



## waresbear

Because of our laws here in BC Canada, most horse trailers can only be pulled with a 3/4 ton unless you beef up the suspension. I have seen a 2 horse trailer being towed with a 1/2 ton (it had a camper on it), pulled off the road at a DOT check. I had a 14 ft stock trailer, & a 3/4 ton, DOT guy made me unload the horses & checked my breakaway brakes, went thru my rig with a fine tooth comb & I passed. Fortunately I knew the lady ahead of me being pulled & I had room for her daughter's horse while she had her trailer towed, they allowed her to drive her truck.


----------



## countrygirl3

A f250 or f350 would be good trucks for hauling.


----------



## SaddleOnline

Truck needs to be 1/2 ton or larger - 3/4 ton (250, 2500) or 1 ton (350/3500) are best. Go with diesel, the engines last longer. Either get a gooseneck or use a reese hitch, don't pull from the bumper. 4x4 is worth its weight in gold at a muddy trail ride or horse show. 

I prefer to pull a trailer with a stick shift transmission, more control - but that's your personal preference.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I love love love my 4x4!! Have used it several times now to get myself out of a muddy field!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiviknon

I tried telling Danielle this, and she didn't believe me. Yes, you may see more Fords at a horse show, but that makes them like an Evo in the tuner world. Unless you buy brand new its going to be used up. She didn't believe me and bought it anyways. She's already sunk 10k in it in less than a year. So her 15k truck has quickly turned into 25k. 

Take that into consideration, does it already have a gooseneck? What did they haul with it? If it's an RV it's not nearly as hard on a truck as pulling a six horse trailer.


----------



## HankT

Just the facts Ma'am.

I have hauled a good size 2 horse with big tackroom with both an Expedition 2010(V8, 5.4L, 3.73, EL=wheelbase of 1.44 inches) and prior to that a '05 F150 ( V8, 5.4L, 3.55, 4door, 5.5 ft bed)

Both hauled just fine in all conditions. Gas mileage was not good, but we were more concerned with safety.

That being said, after 87k miles of Moderate use on the F150 ( Long trips out of State 4-5 times a year) I had to rebuild the rear differential (the gear box, a 3.55 ratio) costing $2500 in 2011. But I found this acceptable, because it would have cost me more in gas for everyday driving to/from work with anything bigger( F250, 3.73, etc)

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## HankT

*With That in Mind*



HankT said:


> Just the facts Ma'am.
> 
> I have hauled a good size 2 horse with big tackroom with both an Expedition 2010(V8, 5.4L, 3.73, EL=wheelbase of 1.44 inches) and prior to that a '05 F150 ( V8, 5.4L, 3.55, 4door, 5.5 ft bed)
> 
> Both hauled just fine in all conditions. Gas mileage was not good, but we were more concerned with safety.
> 
> That being said, after 87k miles of Moderate use on the F150 ( Long trips out of State 4-5 times a year) I had to rebuild the rear differential (the gear box, a 3.55 ratio) costing $2500 in 2011. But I found this acceptable, because it would have cost me more in gas for everyday driving to/from work with anything bigger( F250, 3.73, etc)
> 
> Hope that helps someone.


My current dilemma: 
I need a truck for commuting to work that I can use to haul my trailer on occasion. I dont plan to ever make a big trip with this truck. 
I would value gas mileage with this truck more than anything else.

So I am considering buying a 2012 F150 I found with V8, 5.0 with 3.31 ratio.
This is the smallest Ratio I have experience with. My trailer will be within the 80% of the Towing limit of the truck. 

That being said I am sure gas and power will not be as good as what I experienced with the 3.55 and the 3.73. But can anyone tell me that the 3.31 will be unsafe for short trips around town or that I will spend money in the first 50k miles or that I wont be able to go above 50, etc?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## IquitosARG10

Look no further than a dodge - if you can find a used Cummins you'll have it forever!


----------



## catsandhorses

Thanks SO much to all for taking the time to respond. I read through everyone's posts and learned a lot. Left my head spinning, but in the end we ended up with a great truck.

We bought a well-cared for used 2011 F250 diesel. Obviously this was well above our initial budget of <$15K, but considering safety, our newly purchased (used) travel trailer, and eventually wanting a horse trailer, it seemed like the safest, most reliable choice. And with my 2 year old precious cargo (toddler), placing safety first is a no-brainer.

Anyway, it rides and pulls (and stops!) like a charm. We're towing a 34ft travel trailer. Husband loves his new commuter truck. Of course he wouldn't consider letting ME have the truck for MY commuter, but when the husband's happy we're all happy.

Obviously gas mileage is not one of the "pros" of this arrangement, but maybe my next car will be an electric to make up for it 

Thanks again for helping us make a wise choice!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

Reading this thread I feel so ghetto using my '96 Yukon to pull my horse trailer...


----------

